# China to invest $100 billion on railway from Shanghai to Beijing



## ta2693 (13 October 2007)

There is an imminent business opportunity in China. Its 100 billion rail way project has been proved and finished it feasibility study. I feel there should be some Australian company would benefit from this project and get a share of this 100 billion. But I am not sure which one. BHP and iron company definitely would benefit. But I want to think a little bit deep, which one would benefit further? 
anyone here can offer an idea which company is going to benefit further?


----------



## stoxclimber (13 October 2007)

How could a Beijing Shanghai railway possibly cost $100bn. Surely that must be in RMB.


----------



## Nyden (13 October 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> How could a Beijing Shanghai railway possibly cost $100bn. Surely that must be in RMB.




 I was just thinking - how the heck could a railway cost 100b


----------



## moses (13 October 2007)

Bombardier eyeing massive rail contract in China
Aileen McCabe, Asia Correspondent , CanWest News Service
Published: Friday, October 12, 2007

SHANGHAI, China -- China has finally given the go-ahead for a high-speed train link between Shanghai and Beijing, and Montreal's Bombardier has its eye squarely on the mega-contract.

Bids on the estimated $26 billion-plus project have not been called yet, but the Chinese media is naming Bombardier as a possible contender and the company confirmed Friday that it is "following closely the progress" of the train link.

"Winning a contract like this will enforce Bombardier's leading position in China," said Jianwei Zhang, president of Bombardier's operations in China.

"Bombardier is already a leader in Chinese railways. Bombardier is the supplier for several of China's national key projects," he said, citing the Automated People Mover at Beijing Airport, the high-speed link between the capital and Beijing Airport, the Shanghai Metro and the Wu-Guang rail line.

"Bombardier is one of the very-high-speed train leaders in the world. We have participated in 95 per cent of the very-high-speed train projects in Europe, including development, design and manufacturing," he said.

The 1,318-kilometre train service between Beijing and Shanghai has been under discussion for more than a decade, but only this week did the government confirm it has approved the project.

No date was given for work to begin, but several months ago Railway Minister Liu Zhijun said he hoped it could start before the end of this year.

It now takes up to 12 hours to travel by train between China's financial hub and the capital. At speeds of up to 350 km/h, the new train will cut travel time to less than five hours.

Industry experts estimate the trip will cost about between $80 and $93, roughly half the price of airfare.

French, German and Japanese companies are eyeing the link as closely as Bombardier, and all are apparently waiting to see exactly how big a project has been approved.

"This will be a big project," Zhang said, "but China has not announced yet how many trains would be ordered. It depends on their operation plan which has not been issued. It should be several hundred trains."

The Shanghai-Beijing link will likely be the largest rail project undertaken here in the next few years, but certainly not the only one. China is in the midst of a railway-building boom. Recognizing that the lack of rail infrastructure could soon become a drag on the red-hot manufacturing sector, China is expected to lay 17,000 km of new track by 2010. Moreover, as pollution problems become pressing, scores of China's major cities are considering building subway systems as an alternative to the choking car exhaust that is threatening the environment.

For Bombardier and its rivals, it could mean a Middle Kingdom bonanza. Most of the big business deals in transportation over the next few years are expected to be in China.


----------



## ta2693 (13 October 2007)

Is there any company in ASX which could win Bombardier's subcontract?


----------



## noirua (14 October 2018)




----------



## noirua (14 October 2018)

With 30,000 km of high-speed rail sprawled across China so far, the nation’s #highspeedrail is expected to cover 80% of all major cities by 2020. Here is how China decides whether or not a high-speed train will stop at your home town. http://bit.ly/2CzKDdA


----------



## sptrawler (15 October 2018)

noirua said:


> With 30,000 km of high-speed rail sprawled across China so far, the nation’s #highspeedrail is expected to cover 80% of all major cities by 2020. Here is how China decides whether or not a high-speed train will stop at your home town. http://bit.ly/2CzKDdA




I guess that's what Trump is pissed off about, in his opinion the $500 billion trade imbalance pays for it. lol
Has the U.S.A got a bullet train?
Has Australia, got a bullet train?
Yet we are first World Countries?
China is like 'Luigi the incredible'. lol
I guess we have to pay, to be smug.lol
The left will make you choke on it. IMO


----------



## luutzu (15 October 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I guess that's what Trump is pissed off about, in his opinion the $500 billion trade imbalance pays for it. lol
> Has the U.S.A got a bullet train?
> Has Australia, got a bullet train?
> Yet we are first World Countries?
> ...




What has those bastards on the Left done now?

In Australia... the Right have been in government for quite a few years now right?

In the US, there's been alternate "left" and right admin. Beside liberating a dozen or so countries over the past couple decades... and beside Trump's planned Great(est) Wall of Mexico (ever) [Mexico will pay for it hence the name]... Beside those what did they spent their cash on?

Oh yea, tax cuts for corporations; tax holidays for corporations... and what did those corp do with those cash? Share buy backs, executive bonuses, lobbying, going into space? 

Confucius says, blame yourself White Man.


----------



## sptrawler (15 October 2018)

luutzu said:


> What has those bastards on the Left done now?
> 
> In Australia... the Right have been in government for quite a few years now right?
> 
> ...



yeh I know you hate us. lol
What do they say, a picture tells a thousand words, dribble just makes you wet.


----------



## luutzu (15 October 2018)

sptrawler said:


> yeh I know you hate us. lol
> What do they say, a picture tells a thousand words, dribble just makes you wet.




You know I'm one of "us" right? Do I need to wrap the red blue and white to prove it? 

Well... unless I turn into a total capitalist in which case I go where money takes me. Like Google-China, MicroSoft-China, BMW-China... you get the picture.


----------



## sptrawler (15 October 2018)

luutzu said:


> You know I'm one of "us" right? Do I need to wrap the red blue and white to prove it?
> 
> Well... unless I turn into a total capitalist in which case I go where money takes me. Like Google-China, MicroSoft-China, BMW-China... you get the picture.



I think you are already where the money is, you always will be, you are right on the pulse.


----------



## luutzu (15 October 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I think you are already where the money is, you always will be, you are right on the pulse.




Thanks, but I wish. 

Though hopefully my little project kick off something cool. It better 'cause I've burnt the boats and destroyed all the cooking pots


----------



## sptrawler (15 October 2018)

I think you are already on a great income, doing just what you do, probably a great pension plan attached. lol
The last time you cooked, would be the first time.lol


----------

